# Anyone bought from Anderton's in the UK?



## George Borges (Sep 11, 2016)

If so, how was the experience?

Reason I ask is that they have the EVH "circles" guitar on sale. Including shipping (but not customs or taxes), it comes out to around $540 CAD. L&M, for example, have it for $1219 CAD.

EVH Eddie Van Halen Stripe Series Circles Guitar in Black & White | Andertons


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I received a package last week from Andertons and it was fine - the shipping charge was very reasonable for a pedal and it took 2 days. You will pay duty of 6% + 13% HST. My package was shipped UPS express saver which does not trigger a brokerage fee. You may want to look into the UPS service level provided by Andertons for a guitar shipment.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Interested in hearing personal experiences re andertons as well. I have been watching the youtube channel for years but never purchased anything from them.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

Alex said:


> I received a package last week from Andertons and it was fine - the shipping charge was very reasonable for a pedal and it took 2 days. You will pay duty of 6% + 13% HST. My package was shipped UPS express saver which does not trigger a brokerage fee. You may want to look into the UPS service level provided by Andertons for a guitar shipment.


It took 2 days or did you miss a number there?!


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

To add, I just received from Andertons a few minutes ago, a package. I had mentioned that my youngest son was a fan of the YouTube videos and they sent this autographed picture (the package was addressed to my son) - very cool of them to do this.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

tomsy49 said:


> It took 2 days or did you miss a number there?!


Shipped on a Monday and received on Wednesday. They charged the equivalent of $CDN17 for a good size box / 5lbs.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

That's insane from the UK!


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

CP can't even deliver something to Winnipeg from Sask in 2 days!


----------



## George Borges (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep, shipping times seem to be insane. So does less than half price on that EVH guitar!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have found shipping from the UK or Asia is faster than something from Vancouver to Ontario...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

George Borges said:


> Yep, shipping times seem to be insane. So does less than half price on that EVH guitar!


George, it is on sale and also, the British Pound has softened since Brexit which makes overall pricing attractive. The other option is to ask L+M to price match.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

tomsy49 said:


> CP can't even deliver something to Winnipeg from Sask in 2 days!


That's because it must first go to Toronto, then Montreal, back to Toronto, then Vancouver, before reaching The Peg.

No joke, a friend of mine had something shipped by CP from Guelph to London and he tracked it: Guelph, Toronto, Montreal, Toronto, London.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

It's sold out now. You might want to check with Thomann. Their Harley Benton line is very popular at aguitarforum.com -- especially the 2x12 with vintage 30s.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Alex said:


> To add, I just received from Andertons a few minutes ago, a package. I had mentioned that my youngest son was a fan of the YouTube videos and they sent this autographed picture (the package was addressed to my son) - very cool of them to do this.
> 
> View attachment 28017


Thats cool!


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

Rollin Hand said:


> It's sold out now. You might want to check with Thomann. Their Harley Benton line is very popular at aguitarforum.com -- especially the 2x12 with vintage 30s.


Not to change the subject to much, but has anyone bought from Thomann? They have a 1x12 can with those celestion vintage 30s for 100 euros plus 50 euros shipping.. very tempting, but I think the dollar took a bit of dive yesterday

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

tomsy49 said:


> CP can't even deliver something to Winnipeg from Sask in 2 days!



A couple of years back my parents sent a letter via CP from Brampton to south Etobicoke and it took three weeks to arrive. In non rush hour traffic I can make that drive in about 20 minutes, less if I don't hit too many red lights between my house and the highway.


----------



## seafoamsocks (Apr 28, 2017)

What was with the 6% duty??


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

seafoamsocks said:


> What was with the 6% duty??


The guitar was manufactured outside of USA/Canada/Mexico and subject to duties.

One of the issues of ordering from across the pond is that retailers and the courier brokers assume that the country of origin is the country that the guitar is being shipped from (which is not, it is the country the instrument was manufactured). They should change the label "country of origin" .

I recently bought a US made guitar from the UK and I provided instructions to the retailer. They did put "made in the USA" on the invoice but the shipping dept. inserted U.K. In the country of origin on the waybill.

I paid the 6% duty and completed a refund form online (CRA or CBSA website) along with the invoice and mailed it. I received the refund a few weeks later.


----------



## seafoamsocks (Apr 28, 2017)

Just contacted Andertons to confirm, but rosewood is out...


_Thank you for your enquiry. 

Unfortunately not, due to the recent trade restrictions put in place by CITES to protect the species and the additional costs and administration involved, we are not presently sending items containing rosewood outside the EU.

There may be changes in the future that allow us to recommence shipment of these items outside of the EU but for the time being the situation is uncertain.

Apologies!_


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm still kicking myself for not buying a sire v7 from them a few months back... I could have saved $300 on that bass, but I hesitated and then CITES came into effect and they would no longer send the bass to Canada.


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

Bought some Tone City pedals and an Anderton's shirt. Paid duty, taxes and UPS $10 fee on arrival. Still came out to $8 per pedal less than buying from the Calgary store that sells Tone City. But the exchange rate on day of purchase could have pushed that either way really.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Alex said:


> My package was shipped UPS express saver which does not trigger a brokerage fee.


Explain more, please! I hate UPS and they always charge me insane brokerage fees. If you go with Express Saver does it always skip the brokerage fee, or do you have to keep it below a certain value and/or size?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

troyhead said:


> Explain more, please! I hate UPS and they always charge me insane brokerage fees. If you go with Express Saver does it always skip the brokerage fee, or do you have to keep it below a certain value and/or size?


The brokerage fee is embedded in the price of Express service. The difference in pricing between express and ground is sometimes negligible if you factor the additional brokerage fee for ground service. Large dealers are able to keep the prices down on shipping due to their purchasing power.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Alex said:


> The brokerage fee is embedded in the price of Express service.


I did not know that! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## luker0 (Apr 18, 2017)

When I ordered from Andertons there was no choice of type of shipping. The UPS fee was only $10 though and had to pay duty and taxes on top of that. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

vokey design said:


> Interested in hearing personal experiences re andertons as well. I have been watching the youtube channel for years but never purchased anything from them.


Gawd I can't stand that chappers guy. Such a wanker.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Im just happy that The Captain is actually learning to play guitar now so he can demo without the cringe factor.


----------

